# 31 Days Before Your Comptia A+ Exams by Ben Conry ( Cisco Networking Academy )



## Sandman9466 (Sep 12, 2012)

Can anyone here tell me if I am on the right track study from this book, 31 days before your comptia A+ Exams by Ben Conry?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Never heard of it. 

I would recommend the A+ All-in-One Study Guide by Mike Meyers. Current edition is 7th. The new 8th edition covers the upcoming version of the exam (not yet released or announced by CompTIA).


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I 'am with BosonMichael you can't learn enough in 31 days


----------



## Sandman9466 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thankyou BosonMichael I will definitely get that. Now my plan is to do self-study in preparation for the A+ exam in the next 3 or 4 month. Do u have any additional recommendation that would help prepare me for this exam?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Sandman9466 said:


> Thankyou BosonMichael I will definitely get that. Now my plan is to do self-study in preparation for the A+ exam in the next 3 or 4 month. Do u have any additional recommendation that would help prepare me for this exam?


If you need hands-on labs, I would recommend PC Technician Street Smarts by James Pyles. The most recent edition I am aware of is the 2nd edition. I am unsure whether a 3rd edition has been released.

If you need practice exams, my opinion is heavily biased, as I create them for a living. I would recommend you download demos from legit practice exam providers (not braindumps) and see which one(s) you prefer. Don't go with the cheapest - you typically get what you pay for.


----------

